# Gator Lake on Hurlburt Field



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Anybody ever fish Gator Lake at Hurlburt Field? Thinking of going and need advice on what to use and where to get em? Can you get a 17" Bass Boat in there? 

NJD:usaflag


----------



## Brahma Bull (Feb 23, 2009)

I fish it all the time. You need to have a permit from the Jackson Guard office in Niceville. You can get your boat in there just fine. Gotta watch the droughts in the summer months because the golf course uses the lake water for irrigation. If that happens, you cant get a jon boat in there. You should have no problem finding fish all around the lake, it's not that big.

good luck!


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

I work on Hurlburt and went to take a look out there last week. I didn't see anywhere to tie your boat so you can park your truck. How do you do it? I normally fish alone so I don't normally have anyone to hold the rope while I park the truck. Any advice? 

NJD:usaflag:banghead


----------



## Brahma Bull (Feb 23, 2009)

There is a 4x4 post that stands about 5ft on the right side of the boat ramp. Might need a long rope depending on the depth of the water. I either use that or hook one end of my rope to the winch strap, once the boatclears the trailer I take the rope off the winch and pull the boat onto the bank and park the truck.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Do you have a fiberglass Bass Boat? If so, do you have a Keel Guard? Is the boat ramp dirt or cement? My boat doesn't have a Keel Guard and was wondering how much damage could happen. 

NJD:usaflag


----------



## Brahma Bull (Feb 23, 2009)

Mine is fiberglass, the ramp is not cement, mostly soft sand. Don't think you will do any damage there.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Be careful fishing it in a Jon boat out thereI would wear your life vest all the time. We lost one of our Fire Fighters TSgt Rockamorea few years back, June 2006 I believe. There is good Brim fishing out there I don't know if there are any bass. I would check and make sure you can still fish out there they closed it to fishing after Rock died, I was hoping it wouldn't be closed long. The link to the news story is below.

http://www2.hurlburt.af.mil/news/story_print.asp?id=123022335


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. Sorry to here about your guy...

NJD:usaflag


----------



## Brahma Bull (Feb 23, 2009)

The lake was closed for about a year when that happened. If I recall correctly Rock had a stroke or something while fishing alone there and possibly struck his head when he fell off into the water. He wasn't wearing a life jacket, and the gators in the lake didn't touch him. 

You can only use trolling/electric motors on the lake and it is catch and release only. I wouldn't want to eat the fish out of there anyway from the looks of some of them I have seen. There are bass, warmouth, bream, catfish, crappie, bowfins, and pickerel in the lake from what I have caught there.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Sad story. Thanks for the advice. What kinda boat you got? 

NJD:usaflag


----------



## Brahma Bull (Feb 23, 2009)

95 Stratos U?


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Is that a 268 V or "U." If V, is it a 258, 268, or 278? 

NJD:usaflag


----------



## Brahma Bull (Feb 23, 2009)

It's a 258, I was asking u had, lol.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Stupid me. I have a '97 268 V. I bought it a few weeks ago. How do you like yours? Any significant problems I should know about? I replaced the carpet when I bought it. What # trolling motor you have? 

NJD:usaflag


----------



## Brahma Bull (Feb 23, 2009)

I love the boat if I can keep the motor running. I replaced the motorguide with a minn kota, worth every penny. I replaced all the carpet last year. I gotta sell it this spring once I get the outboard squared away. Unfortunately I have to move this summer.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

I have a Minn Kota Maxxum 70# thrust. Are you in the military? When are you looking to get rid of your boat? I've noticed that people get good responses for boat sales on Craigslist. I looked at four boats listed on there before deciding on the one I got. 

NJD:usaflag


----------



## Brahma Bull (Feb 23, 2009)

I think mine is a 47#, I have a 12v sys. Probably be looking to sell it within the next 2 months. I've been at Hurbie since 93.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Great long run here at Hurbie. I just got here and plan on staying. Maybe one day you can show me how to fish Gator Lake...

NJD:usaflag


----------

